
Social Recommendation Search - Users deciding the search results! - RMena
http://aheroaday.squarespace.com/home/2007/2/6/tall-street-how-a-virtual-free-market-helps-out-the-little-guy.html
======
jwecker
Sounds like your kind of thing, amichail

